# SPL: Raptors vs. Heat [Merged]



## Knowyourstuff (Mar 10, 2005)

*todays raptors game*

anyone know the final score,stats???


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: todays raptors game*

How come the games don't come on Raptor's channel this year??


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: todays raptors game*

Well I do know the final score was 97-89 for the Raptors. No box score yet.

http://www.summerproleague.com/scoreboard.htm


----------



## Knowyourstuff (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: todays raptors game*

well ive been told a few things(dont know how credible)...Villanueva played bad..scored only 11 points....Graham played well...scored 20 plus....slokar played well...20 plus...sow piled alot of boards......


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: todays raptors game*

LOL....man stats flipped between Joey and Nova....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: todays raptors game*

Did Mendez play for the Heat?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: todays raptors game*



Turkish Delight said:


> Did Mendez play for the Heat?


Mendez was apparently outplayed by Slokar.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: todays raptors game*



speedythief said:


> Mendez was apparently outplayed by Slokar.


You don't say.

Mendez is mediocre.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: todays raptors game*

What's up with Ukic? They are working on his buyout?


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: todays raptors game*

Probably.

Uros Slokar was the best player of the game.


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

*Re: todays raptors game*



Knowyourstuff said:


> well ive been told a few things(dont know how credible)...Villanueva played bad..scored only 11 points....Graham played well...scored 20 plus....slokar played well...20 plus...sow piled alot of boards......


Here's the latest update on the Heat-Raptors match -



> The second game of the NBA double-header between the Miami Heat and Toronto Raptors was an evenly matched contest until the final minutes of the game. Led by Joey Graham with his 22 points, the Raptors eventually pulled away and beat the Heat 97-89. Charlie Villanueva was impressive once again as he scored 16 points in a winning cause. Wayne Simeon’s 20 point, 11 rebound effort was impressive, but negated by Toronto as they had a 15 more second chance points than the Heat.


http://www.summerproleague.com/read.asp?newsID=32


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: todays raptors game*

Good To See Both Of Our First Round Picks Score 20 In One Of Their Summer League Games.

Are The Raptors Ever Gon Air Those Games?


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: todays raptors game*

Mendez/Slokar: round one goes to Uros. 

might mark the beginnings of a rivalry for the ages


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: todays raptors game*

http://www.summerproleague.com/7-9(4).htm


Slokar was great and this is why I wouldn't mind seeing what he can do


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: todays raptors game*

Boxscore is up. No stat for blocked shots.

http://www.summerproleague.com/7-9(4).htm

Joey puts up 22/6/5, Slokar 20/9

Utimi, Blanchard, Sow, and Joey were all over the offensive glass.

Dorrel Wright didn't do much for the Heat in 25 minutes. But Simien was a beast.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: todays raptors game*

That Slokar kid is a good shooter. You gotta think he's working his *** of to try and make the team, or at least make it to training camp. If we kept Sow last year I don't think it's such a longshot to keep Slokar this year. Or maybe send him to the D-League.


----------



## Cap_ii (Jul 4, 2005)

*TORONTO VS Heat score board*

for those of you who interested on yesterday's game score here is the link
http://www.summerproleague.com/7-9(4).htm
At least on paper 10 SLOKAR (20 points and 9 rebounds) 42 MENDEZ (4 points and 4 points).


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Dorell Wright only 2/10 from the field.
I remember Raptor fans were very high on him last year.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

box scores are good, but could someone give a commmentary on how our 3 draft picks did this game

Slokar seems to playing his *** off, but is he for real???????????????


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i'm so starting the Uros Slokar Fan Club


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: todays raptors game*



lucky777s said:


> Boxscore is up. No stat for blocked shots.


They've got blocks underneath the grid. Slokar with 2, Barswell with 2.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: todays raptors game*

is it just me... or does Slokar remind you of Bonner?

they both have the hustle plays (boards & blocks) & good shooting stroke 

maybe its the euro training... 

This might actually has some implications because of their duplicate roles...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

trick said:


> i'm so starting the Uros Slokar Fan Club


Hook me up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is just what I expected from Uros. He's been playing basketball since a very young age, and that explains his good ball control, and his soft shooting touch. But if he does make the team, how will Sam find playing time for all these guys? Bosh, Charlie, Bonner, Sow, Hoffa, Uros.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

summer squad's undefeated so far...looks like my prediction is coming true


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Add me to the fanclub :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: todays raptors game*



wind161 said:


> is it just me... or does Slokar remind you of Bonner?
> 
> they both have the hustle plays (boards & blocks) & good shooting stroke
> 
> ...


Did he shoot any threes in either game? I don't know if he is rangy or if he just has decent moves closer to the net. I'm not sure that he's much like Bonner, from what I've read. I think he's more similar to guys like Cabarkapa and Lampe.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Babcock has been criticised a lot since he took over as GM. However you can't deny his ability to snag guys up in the 2nd round. In two years he's gotten Sow, Ukic, and Uros.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Babcock has been criticised a lot since he took over as GM. However you can't deny his ability to snag guys up in the 2nd round. In two years he's gotten Sow, Ukic, and Uros.


it's kind of funny...

when it comes to drafting, it's believed that the true good minds of the draft can pick out contributing players late in the first round and beyond, and yet babcock seems like he has struck gold in the two years he's been here. and yet, babcock is graded poorly for his questionable moves early in the first round.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

trick said:


> it's kind of funny...
> 
> when it comes to drafting, it's believed that the true good minds of the draft can pick out contributing players late in the first round and so forth, and yet babcock seems like has struck gold in the two years he's been here. and yet, babcock is graded poorly for his questionable moves early in the first round.


It's all about perspective. Babcock's picks haven't been the most popular ones, which have made analysts look bad. In return, they simply bash him and his drafting ability. It's pretty childish IMO.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

the Slokar Fan Club is gathering more heat than the infamous Bonner/Van De Hare fan club. :yes:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> the Slokar Fan Club is gathering more heat than the infamous Bonner/Van De Hare fan club. :yes:


Sign me up too, then.


----------



## Bronx (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey i'm new in ths Board, just thought of leaving my mark for the 1st time.

Well looking at the past Raptors summer league games the rooks have shown a lot of heart and positives in their game. Looks like these were good draft picks. Just because i'm from New York that doesnt mean i'm not a Raptor fan. :wave:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bronx said:


> Hey i'm new in ths Board, just thought of leaving my mark for the 1st time.
> 
> Well looking at the past Raptors summer league games the rooks have shown a lot of heart and positives in their game. Looks like these were good draft picks. Just because i'm from New York that doesnt mean i'm not a Raptor fan. :wave:


Welcome to the site! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bronx said:


> Hey i'm new in ths Board, just thought of leaving my mark for the 1st time.
> 
> Well looking at the past Raptors summer league games the rooks have shown a lot of heart and positives in their game. Looks like these were good draft picks. Just because i'm from New York that doesnt mean i'm not a Raptor fan. :wave:


heh... cool...:wave: 
welcome to the boards.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Babcock has been criticised a lot since he took over as GM. However you can't deny his ability to snag guys up in the 2nd round. In two years he's gotten Sow, Ukic, and Uros.





trick said:


> it's kind of funny...
> 
> when it comes to drafting, it's believed that the true good minds of the draft can pick out contributing players late in the first round and beyond, and yet babcock seems like he has struck gold in the two years he's been here. and yet, babcock is graded poorly for his questionable moves early in the first round.


Whoa there. I don't disagree that these players have potential and could turn out to be solid players, but we haven't seen that yet. Besides reading reports, I don't enough about Ukic or Uros to comment on them, as I've never seen them before. All 3 could turn out to be studs or they could be out of the league in 4 years. Let's wait until they actually start producing and putting him solid numbers before we ridiculously claim that Babcock has "struck gold".


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Whoa there. I don't disagree that these players have potential and could turn out to be solid players, but we haven't seen that yet. Besides reading reports, I don't enough about Ukic or Uros to comment on them, as I've never seen them before. All 3 could turn out to be studs or they could be out of the league in 4 years. Let's wait until they actually start producing and putting him solid numbers before we ridiculously claim that Babcock has "struck gold".


true, but it's kind of hard not to admit that my main man uros has some game and thus far has proven he's a level above your regular summer league player. pretty good for a 58th selection if you ask me.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

trick said:


> true, but it's kind of hard not to admit that my main man uros has some game and thus far has proven he's a level above your regular summer league player. pretty good for a 58th selection if you ask me.


Summer league doesn't mean squat. But I am excited by the stat line Uros, as well as Graham's and Sow's. Hopefully Ukic can play soon.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Uros Slokar is more impressive then the SPL girls


----------



## Bronx (Jul 10, 2005)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Summer league doesn't mean squat. But I am excited by the stat line Uros, as well as Graham's and Sow's. Hopefully Ukic can play soon.



True, remember last years Summer League. Roger Mason Jr was putting up huge numbers for the Raptors, he still got waived. I think people are making too much outta one good game Uros had. Lets see how he does through out the summer league games now. And they made a fan club for that guy already? I mean c'mon its just summer league and just ONE game.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Bronx said:


> And they made a fan club for that guy already? I mean c'mon its just summer league and just ONE game.


you're banned from joining, EVER!


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

GIVE SLOKAR THE DAMN BALL!

(you can use that as your clubs motto if you want)


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i'm still torn between which official fan pic to put up:










or


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

trick said:


> the Slokar Fan Club is gathering more heat than the infamous Bonner/Van De Hare fan club. :yes:


not even!!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

trick said:


> i'm still torn between which official fan pic to put up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it even the same guy???????????


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

billfindlay10 said:


> Is it even the same guy???????????


i don't even know. i just used the first two pics i found through google :laugh:


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Dorell Wright only 2/10 from the field.
> I remember Raptor fans were very high on him last year.


Wouldn't read too much into Summer League.

The kid still has ability. Give him time and he'll be ripping it up.


----------

